# Look at this sweet one (CAUTION! Cute dog inside!)...



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Is she precious???? She is an older AKC pup in my state. She is 34 weeks. She reminds me so much of Ruby. Her name is Wilma (kinda goes with Hope and Ruby, no??) I had to share!!


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous!! You should get her, then we could see more pics  Such a dainty and pretty girl.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I did call. And email. I wanted more info. Perhaps I can help "a friend"...haha! My birthday is next weekend and my hubby is nice...


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awwww she's very sweet and she certainly looks petite in the pics! Tiny! She's darling.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is a girlfriend for Brody!! haha!


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh she is precious!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jesuschick said:


> She is a girlfriend for Brody!! haha!


Awwww they would look so cute together!! I'm afraid he's spoiled though and used to being an only child and probably wouldn't share his toys and beds very well! LOL! :coolwink:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww she is adorable!!!!


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

A darling little girl! Is she a recue or from a breeder?


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

awwwww <3 what a sweet little girl!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, what a sweet face she has...


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

She is darling. Is she going to be a silver? She does look like girlfriend for Brody. Did you get get her? I hope so cause she is beautiful.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is from a breeder.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is a Tri. She is black, tan and white. She is very small. Smaller than my girls. Born 1/22. Breeder is coming to the KC area next weekend to take nieces to a Taylor Swift concert. Staying with her aunt in the town next to ours. Could bring Wilma with her...oh, dear.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> She is a Tri. She is black, tan and white. She is very small. Smaller than my girls. Born 1/22. Breeder is coming to the KC area next weekend to take nieces to a Taylor Swift concert. Staying with her aunt in the town next to ours. Could bring Wilma with her...oh, dear.


Sounds like it is meant to be


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhhh Karen!!! She is darling & would totally compliment your girls perfectly. Hmmm, sounds to me like things seem to be "working out" a bit TOO WELL to turn away.  Good luck with whatever you decide--but I just gotta say "eeeeeee!!!!"! :lol:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is going to weigh her and send updated pics tomorrow. Those pics are about 6 weeks old. She may be too small for us. She seems the size of sweet little Lacey (at least from the last weigh in). She had issues with hypoglycemia but has not for 4 months. That is why she was keeping her. Her little face is TOOOO much!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Can't wait to see/hear the update!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Ohh shes gorgeous! Looks like she needs some looove Karen! Good Luck!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

how could you not resist, she is a beauty.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh is she ever precious  have they emailed you back?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She indicated that it would be this afternoon. Church and things this morning. She will be 8 months this week. I do know that. 
I'll report back when I hear. Tough decision. Hubby said that it was up to me. That makes it harder!!


----------



## roguethunder (Aug 5, 2011)

She is darling. My Tinkerbell is a rescue from a breeder also. She was born with a tiny hernia, which I had repaired when she was spayed. The breeder turned her over to a chihuahua rescue group in Dallas TX. Saw her little face on line and fell in love. Thank you breeder, she is the love of my life.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck Karen!! She is a sweetie! Keep us posted.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Aww. Little Ruby also had an umbilical hernia. We also repaired it at spay. I kinda miss her little outie belly button!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh, she's so precious!! 



jesuschick said:


> She indicated that it would be this afternoon. Church and things this morning. She will be 8 months this week. I do know that.
> I'll report back when I hear. Tough decision. Hubby said that it was up to me. That makes it harder!!


Nooo, that makes it easier.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

oh my... she is soooo cute!! Good job I don't live over there


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, next weekend when she would be in the town where my parents live and I grew up IS my birthday....I have another little project in the works for that, though. It is less of the furry kind and more of the sparkly metal and clear white stones kind!!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*brodys girlfriend haha*

:hello1:i was thinking the same thing about a girlfriend for brody lol.shes sooo cute-someonell snap her up in a minute


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

**Chanting** Wilma Wilma Wilma Wilma Wilma Wilma Wilma Wilma


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was already wondering if we got her if I would change her name....we kinda have the 4 letter name thing going on.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You GOTTA get her. She is SOOO sweet and would look superb with your girls. :love1:
Yeah i would change the name but that's just me.  It is too Flintstones'y. hahaah :laughing8:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

That is EXACTLY what I thought, too!!

4 letter names that were on our list when we chose Ruby are Anna or Leah. Both from the Bible. Ending in the "uh" sound would also sound like Wilma to her. AND be different enough from Hope and Ruby that 2 do not come when I call one.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well if you weren't concerned with the 4 letter thing theres also...
Hannah, Sarah, Tabitha, Adah, Dinah, and the list goes on haha. Those are bible names as well.


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Ooow can't wait for an update. She's a doll x


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow she is cute. Ahhhhh bless her cage really looks like broady. Beautiful example of a chi xxxx


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

how cute! she seems tiny but long like my baby


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG!!! When I opened this thread my mouth dropped!! She is sooooo cute...and her little face reminds me of Lacey. You HAVE to get her!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She does look long like your baby tiger. My Ruby is the same. She and Hope weigh an ounce or so apart and she looks so much thinner.

She SO reminds me of Lacey!!! I am still awaiting a current weight and updated pics. She was just 2.3 pounds at last vet weigh. I cannot remember when she said that was. 

Remind me (again) how old Lacey is and what she weighs?


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

jesuschick said:


> She does look long like your baby tiger. My Ruby is the same. She and Hope weigh an ounce or so apart and she looks so much thinner.
> 
> She SO reminds me of Lacey!!! I am still awaiting a current weight and updated pics. She was just 2.3 pounds at last vet weigh. I cannot remember when she said that was.
> 
> Remind me (again) how old Lacey is and what she weighs?


Lacey was born 10/31/10 and she currently weighs 2lbs 10oz. Here are a couple of recent snapshots. One thing I like about Wilma is how her tail curls over her backside. I think that is so adorable. Lacey's has no direction at all


----------



## mrsb (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness shes beautiful!!! xxx


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

well woman don't leave us hanging....are you getting her or not!!??


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

**LIKE** Cheryl's comment.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

cherper said:


> well woman don't leave us hanging....are you getting her or not!!??


LOL. My thoughts too.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

haha!

She will be driving through my town Saturday morning on her way to a packed day. We are making plans to meet up near my house (so they do not go further out of their way since she is with sister, her mom and 2 nieces). I will see her and possibly take her and all her belongings. 

We will keep her overnight and touch base Sunday before they leave town to see if we are keeping her. 

She is weighing her today. She sent new pics last night but they are of her playing with a cat in their backyard so it is hard to see her and of course, with the cropping, she looks huge.

Of course, this morning while we were getting ready, Hope gnawed on our very lovely, big bedroom dresser corner...so perhaps not...


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Get some Bitter Apple!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Here are the pics that did not really give me a better sense of her...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

cherper said:


> Get some Bitter Apple!!


Girl I have purchased I think my 3rd bottle of it! I now seriously have to stain the 2 corners of my lingerie chest and now one of the cabinet (Thomasville)...and we are right in the room when they gnaw!! 

I need to just soak the whole house in it.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is soooo cute!!!! She looks like she's tall like finny. Usually they are lighter weight i think and more petite. You will see her and you will fall inlove! :love1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm suprised they are still chewing like that. Do they not like their chew toys? or do they just chew whatever's around? lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

They have 900 toys (this is what my sweet hubby says when I want to get them a new one) and they chew them like fools. 

Hope chews blanket edges and did I mention that the slipcover lady is re-slipcovering 2 sofa cushions as I type?? Only one was damaged but you cannot just do one. Rugs. Oh, the rugs. 

They are in their room when we are not with them. They are fast and apparently their teeth like Dremel tools!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

wow haha. well don't think the new girl will do it though. She probably won't.  Leila has never chewed anything she wasn't supposed to. Finn has chewed a few clothespins that he found on the floor (my fault) but he sticks to his toys. Maybe they will play with the new girl and give up chewing furniture!!! Ya never know!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhhh she is cute even though you really can't see her well in the new pics. LOL Do you have nylabones for your girls? Mine LOVE them & really help with the chewing. I need to re-stock up on them.... Just a thought though. Do you repremand them when you catch them chewing? I do have one place on the trim of our electric fireplace that Marley did when he was a wee pup but Mari's boys did a number on it. LOL I've seen Lulu chew a couple times & get right after her. They do like to push it though!!

Anyway, I'm anxious to hear how you make out!!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Mine LOVE bones too. Especially winston's super sized nylabone! That is super fun to chew when your small it makes you feel BIG!  LOL


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah & they have to be the durable nylabones! There are certain ones my Chi's will like, eat in one sitting. LOL Learned that the hard way. :tard:


----------



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

Audrey chewed my husbands glasses whenshe was a little puppy. She sleeps on the bed with us and apparently made her way to the night stand where his eye glasses were. It wasn't good but him and I both had a little laugh about it. Then she chew a little piece off of my free standing dressing mirror. Little rascals they are! But other than that, she has stuck to her toys.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol if they are chewing like that are you sure they don't have retained teeth that needs to go? I think you said your vet didn't pull any at time of spay, but destructive chewing behaviors aren't normal in pups much over 7 months old, not even out of habit, because their mouths settle down (or should) unless there are dental issues or something else going on...naughty little nibblers!

She is a little cutie Let us know how it goes!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I will take them in and make them look at their teeth. Then I will not be happy with the Vet if they still have any baby teeth. 
I gave a look and they looked like big girl teeth, but I am no expert. They chew rugs, fabric on furniture, wood furniture, their beds, blankets...crazy girls!

On the plus side, they sleep through the night and now know 3 tricks! haha!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I have to agree with kristi..there has to be some reason why they are doing that since they are no longer puppies.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Definitely something to look into with their teeth. They should have two canines on the top (one on each side). The babies can look big. Here are a couple pics of Mari. She had all retained canines.  

These arrows are pointing at baby teeth. The premolar in the back they didn't take out for whatever reason but it fell out this year (finally!!). But the canines are the most common to be retained so I'd take a peek-they'll be easy to spot if you know what you're looking for so hopefully this helps. 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










And bottom canines...the incisor in the front was actually an adult tooth that just got crowded & pushed out front. They pulled that one out because it was just dangling anyway. Her bottom teeth are spaced evenly now & her adult canines moved into correct possition after a while & aren't as narrow as they show here.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Teeth can be impacted too -- aka not visible, and only would show up by x-ray.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

All their tiny little top and bottom baby teeth are gone. Ruby still had one of her "dagger" teeth (those things could cut glass!). Hope, bless her, lost her two bottom premolars and then her regular ones, with her underbite hold her top lip in on one side giving her what we call her Elvis mouth. 
They would have to have some impacted ones or those further back in their mouth if this is the issue.


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh she is adorable!!!!

Karen...Bailey chewed the corners on my Pottery Barn hutch when he was 10 mos old. I rubbed some vasiline on the corners and sprinkled hot chili powder on so it stuck. It didnt damage the wood at all when I wiped it off and he never bothered it again.

Lacey still has most of her baby teeth. So glad we didnt spay her yet so they can pull them when she is spayed.

edited to note....when Bailey chewed my expensive hutch....it did cure me of puppy fever...but only temporarily


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Update!!

Well, since little Wilma's breeder is passing through my town over the weekend, she will be bringing her along and we will pick her up Saturday morning. We will keep her overnight and see how she does with the monkeys.

Breeder will call Sunday before leaving town and heading back home to see how she did. If all goes reasonably well, we have a new dog. If not, we will meet and she will return home with the breeder. The breeder is 3 hours from us so this is a very convenient coincidence on the timing and would save us a day of driving.

She took her to the vet yesterday and she weighed right about 3 pounds. Vet was finally able to give her rabies since she budged past 2.5 pounds. She is 8 months old today. Vet is providing a statement of health. If we keep her, I will take off a few days from work and Monday she will be seen by our vet. I have contacted the service that stays in our home the couple of times a year we are gone 1-3 nights. If we keep her, they are prepared to come for daily visits to give her a snack and check on all of them. 

That is what I know thus far. We are MUCH more nervous this time than the last since our girls get on so well together. Thanks for the encouragement and guidance. I appreciate it!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Exciting!! Good luck, Karen!! I hope it goes well! :hello1:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Yay!!! Hope all works out the way it's supposed to!  I'm excited!!!!!! :dance: :nike: :toothy10:


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Exciting!!! Good luck...I can't wait to hear how you guys make out!! ;D


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG Karen!! Just seeing this!! I am SO EXCITED for you!!!!! WWWWWOOOOOOO! Can't wait to hear how the meeting goes and what all your girls think of each other.


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

_good luck i hope the meeting goes well with the doggies, she is a little doll._


----------



## tinkybaby (Aug 29, 2011)

How exciting  Hope everything goes okay.


----------

